# How do I make a weed high go away faster?



## lars90

Okay so what if some day im really high get scared and want it to quit faster? 
Or I want it to turn into a good high?  
What can I do ? 

Say I'm still high from the night before and I'd like the "hangover" to go away faster.
Or maybe I forgot about an really important okasion I really have to go to what do I do?


And what about for all of those people who want it stonger but dont have enough money. 
How would you make a weed High stoger?


----------



## BlueHues

1.Jump in a lake full of freezing cold water
2. Get pulled over by the police

I think a shower and coffee would work the best, honestly.


----------



## Black Rabbit of Inle

lars90 said:


> Okay so what if some day im really high get scared and want it to quit faster... what can I do ?



I don't think you can 'quit' the high at all. You can shower and have a coffee as stated which may put you in a better headspace and make you forget your fear.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Just remember you won't come to any physical harm and ride it out. A little fear won't hurt you. It may even teach you to moderate the amount you smoke next time though.


----------



## drug_mentor

I have always felt that high sugar foods have reduced my cannabis high, and have certainly read many peoples opinion that had similar theory.

When I was in Amsterdam recently, I distinctly recall a poor fella (my little brother ) in a coffeeshop who was on the verge of greening out (Australian term for getting uncomfortable and/or sick from smoking too much cannabis,) the rasta owner insisted that he drink a drink that looked like plain water, and within 2 minutes of drinking this glass his position had dramatically improved. When I enquired as to what the drink he was given was I was told that it was nothing more than tap water with a teaspoon of sugar or two stirred into it. Upon inspection of the glass post consumption, it was quite obvious that he was not lying as you could clearly observe some damp sugar crystals residing on the bottom of the glass. I wouldn't say sugar water makes the high "go away" but if you are having a hard time then sugar water from my observation should make shit a bit easier on you.


----------



## Jibult

Exercise! More specifically, a good cardio workout followed by a shower and a filling meal.


----------



## kojiro

I drink milk, eat something and ride my bike. It makes my head clear out more faster. Riding a bike I would not advise but drinking milk it really works for me!


----------



## laugh

Double short black + sugars
Exercise, get a sweat going
Shower
Line of coke


----------



## Darksidesam

Cup of Camomile Tea

or

L-theanine Tablet

or

Lay down in your bed and just ride it out, play some Dub music or something ,i dunno

right music for right frame of mind.


----------



## Princess Pantopon

Remember there is no lethal dose of weed.   Even if you ate a pound of it.  And if your heart pounds, that's just a harmless side effect. 

For me, making it go away?    Or at least making it better?   Take a xanax or a valium or a vicodin, if you have it.   If you don't, drink a beer.   Call a fun friend and say "I'm so stoned..."   Or, call your grandmother, because she won't notice if you're stoned or not and will be really nice to you.   Walk outside, if you can, go to the park.    Lie on your bed with your ipod and listen to some kind of music you like but don't associate with weed or being stoned, like maybe classical or opera. This sobers me up more than anything.     Get an art book off the shelf and dwell on some beautiful picture you never really thought about.    Get on youtube and watch some comedy you think is hilarious.  Shower's always a good idea but I think a warm bath is maybe better.  Eat some candy!  Buy some ice cream!   It'll be over before you know it.


----------



## Black Rabbit of Inle

Princess Pantopon said:


> Or, call your grandmother, because she won't notice if you're stoned or not and will be really nice to you



She will if she grew up in the 60's/70's


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

Jibult said:


> Exercise! More specifically, a good cardio workout followed by a shower and a filling meal.



yup

the coffee and coke might readily make your situation worse

green tea, any gabaergic downer (in a small dose, mind you), and/or something that will suck up your attention work


----------



## Foreigner

The only time in recent history I've been uncomfortable while high is when I've had low blood sugar. It's hard for me to tell that I'm hungry while high for some reason. Food almost always cures moodiness when I'm baked.


----------



## adam west

i would say eating ime
munching usually made the effects wear off much faster


----------



## rubenr4g

no joke masturbation has always made my high go down and it usually gets u out of your bad mind set, its actually gotten me out of a few bad panic attacks...as weird as it sounds put on some porn and jerk off, its helps me


----------



## phactor

Re-distributed said:


> She will if she grew up in the 60's/70's



Right. We are getting to the point where a large amount of our elderly have used marijuana at a certain point in their lives. You can see that reflected with out rapidly softening of societies attitude towards cannabis.


----------



## Chesh

lars90 said:


> Okay so what if some day im really high get scared and want it to quit faster... what can I do ?



Everything in this thread is a good suggestion but I think the most important thing when you're pranging out from weed is to not let yourself think. If you learn to meditate you'll understand what I mean and you can quiet your thoughts down a bit when you're too high because they just make it a lot worse.


----------



## Chesh

rubenr4g said:


> no joke masturbation has always made my high go down and it usually gets u out of your bad mind set, its actually gotten me out of a few bad panic attacks...as weird as it sounds put on some porn and jerk off, its helps me



Actually yeah this. I've been on the verge of having a mad panic attack and/or throwing up but then just had a bash instead and it's sorted it. You can't always go off and do this though haha.


----------



## raverunner

Eat a lot & Shower.
Exercise.

Those 3 do it for me.


----------



## Princess Pantopon

Re-distributed said:


> She will if she grew up in the 60's/70's



Ha!   I said call your grandmother, not go visit her in person so she can see your red eyes!    :D


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Just go with it.  There's not much else you can do really.  Getting into meditation and concentrating on your breathing will help better than any benzo will.

One question though: If you don't like being high, or get horrible effects from marijuana why smoke it?

I don't use anything at all now but that's my choice.  I have friends who were major herb smokers or even daily smokers in the past for years and decades and some of them started getting horrible effects from herb so they no longer use it at all.


----------



## DaDankyDank

Ho-Chi-Minh said:


> yup
> 
> the coffee and coke might readily make your situation worse
> 
> green tea, any gabaergic downer (in a small dose, mind you), and/or something that will suck up your attention work



Yup I would avoid any caffeine, especially if you're "freaking out" because it's going to speed up your heart rate and might make you freak out more.

I would agree and say exercise is the best choice, but if you're not used to smoking weed then I doubt you'll want to exercise. Relax, get a glass of water and turn on the TV and watch something. It will help get your mind off freaking out, and as more time goes by you'll start to feel alright again.


----------



## kaywholed

i dunno, my cure for feeling too high was always:

moar weed


----------



## jacky09ftw

Sugary drinks
Loads of crisps

Thats all that i need to level my head out if need be. Smoking cannabis lowers your bloods sugar levels so all you have to do is simply replenish that


----------



## welshmick

Get some boiling water and pour it on some salt.
Empty some of the hot water out, and top it up with cold water.
Swallow it down to the back of your throat, dont drink it.
Just gargle it a bit aand spit it out. And keep repeating until all water used.
Brush your teeth, and chew a menthol chewing gum.
Always works for me.   Brings me down instantly.


----------



## joe456

Heard B vitamins work but can't say from personal experience. Cup of coffee may make you better or worse, being more hyped could intensify the anxiety. Do something to take your mind of it, that will require attention, like a conversation or a video game. When I get anxious from weed, assuming I'm not really fucked, a beer helps a lot, if you are quite fucked but not completely even a half pint or less can make the high mellower for me, even though I have a high alcohol tolerance.


----------



## Pissangel

bluehues said:


> 2. Get pulled over by the police



lol!


----------



## Fortunia

B vitamins do shorten your high, and so does vitamin C. 

A 500 mg tab of Vit C taken with a B-complex tab will noticeably reduce the length of your high. This combination will also almost completely eliminate the post-high afterglow.

Caffeine and a good meal following the above will also help.  

IMO, its better to just enjoy the high than try to kill it early.


----------



## Jibult

welshmick said:


> Get some boiling water and pour it on some salt.
> Empty some of the hot water out, and top it up with cold water.
> Swallow it down to the back of your throat, dont drink it.
> Just gargle it a bit aand spit it out. And keep repeating until all water used.
> Brush your teeth, and chew a menthol chewing gum.
> Always works for me.   Brings me down instantly.




Did anyone else read this and say to themselves "What the fuck?"

Not to say it doesn't work, it probably kills the shit out of a high but... but... how the fuck did you stumble across this method, welsh?


----------



## phactor

Fortunia said:


> B vitamins do shorten your high



Huh? I have never heard nor experienced this...


----------



## The Network

phactor said:


> Huh? I have never heard nor experienced this...



Probably because it's just about as true as "Olive oil will lengthen your lifespan several years" and "Multivitamins don't work".


----------



## gearfiend

benzos will kill anxiety in a heart beat. if you need it quick, just snort some xanax or something. if not, drinking cold water, taking a shower, etc. although for me, the most powerful way to get rid of a high is to sleep. almost any length of time and im basically sober.


----------



## gearfiend

Jibult said:


> Did anyone else read this and say to themselves "What the fuck?"
> 
> Not to say it doesn't work, it probably kills the shit out of a high but... but... how the fuck did you stumble across this method, welsh?



probably trying to get rid of the taste/smell on his breath. saltwater gargling and brushing your teeth are recommended ways to do that. saltwater can also help to soothe your throat if its irritated (from hot smoke if your using a cheap bowl and take a big hit).


----------



## ComputerRaver

Whippit! Tried them a few times when smoking, always leaves me feeling stone cold sober, need to leave them for x nights I guess


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

lars90 said:


> Okay so what if some day im really high get scared and want it to quit faster... what can I do ?



take 500mg of 'manup' then have a long hard look at yourself in the mirror


----------



## Jackeh

Exercise seems to work, but not instantly. I had a few joints with a friend before we had to do a spin class in the gym. After about 10 minutes of it (25 minutes after we smoked) I felt completely sober again.


----------



## DaDankyDank

Jibult said:


> Did anyone else read this and say to themselves "What the fuck?"
> 
> Not to say it doesn't work, it probably kills the shit out of a high but... but... how the fuck did you stumble across this method, welsh?



lol, I read his post first and before I saw yours that's exactly what went through my mind . Isn't that for helping a sore throat?

I assume by carrying out that whole process enough time will have gone by and when they're finished with it they've already started to come down. Maybe I'm wrong though and this does actually work lol.


----------



## squidhead

drug_mentor said:


> I have always felt that high sugar foods have reduced my cannabis high, and have certainly read many peoples opinion that had similar theory.



/\/\/\/\ Yep, this right here will bring you down the quickest. Eat a couple candy bars & you'll be de-ripped in no time.


----------



## CageKennylz

darkinthepark said:


> take 500mg of 'manup' then have a long hard look at yourself in the mirror



I've heard re-dosing is dangerous, so better up that to a single 750mg dose.


----------



## lars90

Great Ideas guys thanks


----------



## Jibult

squidhead said:


> /\/\/\/\ Yep, this right here will bring you down the quickest. Eat a couple candy bars & you'll be de-ripped in no time.



I'm experimenting with this today. I've got a half ounce of some ooooooohweeeeee reggie, a bag of "fun size" Crunch bars and hella Starburst. Trials begin in about 5 minutes.


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

Take a nap.


----------



## lars90

Jibult said:


> I'm experimenting with this today. I've got a half ounce of some ooooooohweeeeee reggie, a bag of "fun size" Crunch bars and hella Starburst. Trials begin in about 5 minutes.



Tell us if it works ?


----------



## Chainer

anything that gets your adrenaline going usually sobers me up pretty fucking fast.  Other than that, food, shower, physical activity, or ride it the hell out.


----------



## itsshaggy

Nap . shower and food


----------



## squidhead

A grower pal of mine sent me a slab of weed brownies last Wednesday for Thanksgiving. He warned me that they were 'industrial-strength' & only have my son eat 1...& for me to eat 2-3.
I tried 2 of them... my son had 1...& he's STILL flying!! It's been 48 hrs since he ate the brownie. He can't stand still, says he feels like he's in a dream, & that he's going insane!!8(!! I told him to shower, gave him some sugar water & now I gave him a vitamin B-12. He's eating an orange & sipping on chamomile tea. I hope this does the trick.
I had a great time eating the 2 brownies...got blasted, as I haven't ingested weed in over 30 yrs. I have about 17-18 more brownies, but that's the end for him. He wanted to try eating weed, as he doesn't dig any type of smoking, so my grower pal sent me a nice 'care package'. I doubt my son will want any more brownies, as I wouldn't even give him another 1 if he asked. THC is not for him.


----------



## lars90

squidhead said:


> A grower pal of mine sent me a slab of weed brownies last Wednesday for Thanksgiving. He warned me that they were 'industrial-strength' & only have my son eat 1...& for me to eat 2-3.
> I tried 2 of them... my son had 1...& he's STILL flying!! It's been 48 hrs since he ate the brownie. He can't stand still, says he feels like he's in a dream, & that he's going insane!!8(!! I told him to shower, gave him some sugar water & now I gave him a vitamin B-12. He's eating an orange & sipping on chamomile tea. I hope this does the trick.
> I had a great time eating the 2 brownies...got blasted, as I haven't ingested weed in over 30 yrs. I have about 17-18 more brownies, but that's the end for him. He wanted to try eating weed, as he doesn't dig any type of smoking, so my grower pal sent me a nice 'care package'. I doubt my son will want any more brownies, as I wouldn't even give him another 1 if he asked. THC is not for him.


Vitamin C and working and drinking lots does the trick for me. Yeah THC really isent anything for me ether nore is alcohol really I dont enjoy any of both really. 
I mean you'Re supose to get really giggly be hungry have a up feeling but I only get a down feeling a feeling a little like a poison it really isent that but it isent enjoyable ether though. I also always get really paranoid I dont always get hungry. It sucks


----------



## Bagseed

has he slept since he ate that brownie? if not, the sleep deprivation will make it worse for sure. in the worst case, get him to the ER and ask for something to put him to sleep. hopefully he will be okay when he wakes up. what he describes sounds like derealization to me (i had a DR episode a few weeks ago and that was fucking horrible. thankfully it has gotten already better, and i can manage low doses of alcohol and kratom but have stopped all psychedelics including weed for now, and probably won't touch them for many months so my mind can clear up). but don't worry, he probably is not going to be insane. i thought so too, when my DR started, had panic attacks and stuff like that, but you can manage it.

i know it already happened, but in hindsight, giving a first timer an edible wasn't a smart move. i remember when i smoked the first time, a few puffs of a weak joint got me high as fuck. CEVs stronger than LSD and strange but enjoyable audible hallucinations and stuff like that. with no tolerance, weed is a very potent psychedelic in my opinion.


----------



## WollyXanxycodone

Just take a shower, have a cup of coffee, and just relax.


----------



## trees_please

stop smoking weed


----------



## GodSpeedK

food obviously


----------



## MollyFein74

Eating and having sex/or a toss really helps reduce the effects for me

I find a bit of meth really sobers me up to but use it as a last resort i suppos a line of coke would work too .IIRC weed lowers noradrenaline or its effect somehow


----------



## squidhead

lars90 said:


> Vitamin C and working and drinking lots does the trick for me. Yeah THC really isent anything for me ether nore is alcohol really I dont enjoy any of both really.
> I mean you'Re supose to get really giggly be hungry have a up feeling but I only get a down feeling a feeling a little like a poison it really isent that but it isent enjoyable ether though. I also always get really paranoid I dont always get hungry. It sucks



Yeah, this was somewhat the scene...he's OK now, but yes indeed, he was paranoid as hell. He's OK now...just had to ride it out. Thanks, though.:D
I also gave him some B-12 vitamins & that seemed to ease his landing a bit. Thanks for all the advice, though...I really am grateful.



Bagseed said:


> has he slept since he ate that brownie? if not, the sleep deprivation will make it worse for sure. in the worst case, get him to the ER and ask for something to put him to sleep. hopefully he will be okay when he wakes up. what he describes sounds like derealization to me (i had a DR episode a few weeks ago and that was fucking horrible. thankfully it has gotten already better, and i can manage low doses of alcohol and kratom but have stopped all psychedelics including weed for now, and probably won't touch them for many months so my mind can clear up). but don't worry, he probably is not going to be insane. i thought so too, when my DR started, had panic attacks and stuff like that, but you can manage it.
> 
> i know it already happened, but in hindsight, giving a first timer an edible wasn't a smart move. i remember when i smoked the first time, a few puffs of a weak joint got me high as fuck. CEVs stronger than LSD and strange but enjoyable audible hallucinations and stuff like that. with no tolerance, weed is a very potent psychedelic in my opinion.



He's the 1 who was set on trying it that way. Don't get me wrong, he's smoked & vaped before. The vaping he didn't mind, but he hated the actual 'smoking' of anything. His mom has emphysema & smoking is not 1 of his favorite things.
I've been working for a couple months for some edibles. He wanted to try edibles & my buddy gave me the dosage for a veteran & a rookie. He overshot the rookie's dose by double. I had a great time & have eaten 2 tonight. 
Anyhow, I appreciate all the input. He's fine now...just had to 'ride-it-out' & all is OK...but I appreciate all the advice.



WollyXanxycodone said:


> Just take a shower, have a cup of coffee, and just relax.



That's pretty much what happened. He's touchdowned!! All is fine. He's not even turned-off of eating them. Just a much smaller dose. 



GodSpeedK said:


> food obviously



He's landed as of late last night. Today, he's really not that turned-off by ingesting weed...just a much lighter dosage!!


----------



## Bagseed

^ I'm glad he's ok now. being in such a state for longer than a day fucking sucks, i know what i'm talking about...


----------



## welshmick

I am asthmatic - and use salt to clean myself out before I use asthma spray.

Just noticed that if I am smashed, it brings me down so quick that I can actually drive & stuff.

Just works for me


----------



## Jibult

lars90 said:


> Tell us if it works ?



Sugar doesn't make me less high.... however, I realized that it's hard to lose a high if you just keep on smoking, and that's exactly what I did. So yeah, pretty shitty experiment but I forgot about the science after a bowl or two.


----------



## squidhead

I appreciate everyone's concern & advice during my son's HIGHway adventure. All your suggestions were helpful & I used a lot of them. What seemed to work the best were vitamins C & B-12, sugar, shower & food. He's totally back from his 'way too high' of a high.
I ate 2 brownies last night & was flying for 6-8 hrs. These are definitely 'veteran-level' brownies & 2 is perfect for me. My son should've eaten a 1/4th of 1 instead of the whole 1 he ate. He's not totally turned-off by the experience, which surprised me. He even said he might try again, but with the correct dose this time.


----------



## Scarab of the East

I have smoked for years but still, if I get way too high, I get panic attacks.  I focus on my breathing too much and my chest muscles eventually get tight to the point of it being hard to breathe.  This has happened a lot of times and I know that its the weed cause all the while it is happening, but it still happens.  I don't know of a fix other than tranquilizers, and even then, it takes a decent dose in my experience.


----------



## Chainer

Jibult said:


> So yeah, pretty shitty experiment but I forgot about the science after a bowl or two.



LOL I feel like this could be a common story


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I have normal weed selected for potency - high THC, low CBD. I also have weed high in CBD but low in THC that when smoked, doesn't get you high at all. When I'm in the midst of a panic I find smoking more weed - the high CBD type - works really well. It's counterintuitive but it does work.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

duh


----------



## Michael Constantin

Artificial Emotion said:


> Just remember you won't come to any physical harm and ride it out. A little fear won't hurt you. It may even teach you to moderate the amount you smoke next time though.



I agree completely with Artificial Emotion:remaining calm is very important. Benzos can be useful for dire emergencies such as a severe panic attack, calming essential oils or fragrance oils on an oil diffuser help greatly as well. I suggest water lilly or fern fragrance oils.

Anything which causes a large release of adrenaline will reduce the high somewhat,running,working out,etc. may also work,but I've had better success with essential oils.


----------



## gearfiend

also for me sleeping for almost any amount of time kills a high completely. ive gotten really baked (talking 4 bowls in a row) and withing half an hour fallen asleep. i slept for around 20 minutes before someone woke me up, and i was sober. my head still felt foggy just like the day after toking a lot, but i was sober.


----------



## Princess Pantopon

I was on a cannabis site the other day where there was a thread from a lot of hard core wake and bake stoners all complaining that a shower kills their high.    Like, if they get stoned first thing, they'll wait until after their shower to do it because the shower ruins it for a lot of people.    So whoever's talking about showers is onto something.   Gearfiend is right:   if you go to sleep, no problems, if you can manage to fall asleep.    Everyone's right too about sweets, ice cream, candy, soda, sugar in general.     Too much weed---really unpleasant feeling----I hardly ever smoke it but I had some really bad experiences with too much when I was a kid, sitting around with people I didn't know all that well and silently freaking out and hoping no one noticed.    I wish someone had told me that rapid heart beat was a harmless and normal side effect because I thought I was dying.   I've never understood why it's so much fun for some people and not for others. I wanted to like it and never did, not as much as other people seemed to anyway.


----------



## squidhead

I thought my son would never want to see another weed-brownie after his Thanksgiving adventure...but a week later, he ate a 1/2 of 1 & it was the perfect dose for him. He loved it!!


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

good to hear!


----------



## b4rd

jack off , eat , take a shower


----------



## squidhead

Ho-Chi-Minh said:


> good to hear!



Thanks dude...I just ate 2 for my wife's birthday today. I'd offer her 1, but she doesn't like the high.


----------



## stivsmegg

b4rd said:


> jack off , eat , take a shower



emphasis on shower but yeah what he said^^


----------



## Toz

Take a cup of water, mix in some tablespoons of sugar, drink it and it will diminish the high alot.


----------



## Hazyasusual

wont really make it "go away" but taking a shower, brushing your teeth and doing some exercise will help you feel better


----------



## Watkid

Best thing for me is to take a cheeky key of coke


----------



## Thomas29

Maybe a Benzodiazepine or Alcohol?


----------



## nogood

taking a shit or shower gets rid of it instantly eating will just burn u out and then ull have to smoke more


----------



## Bagseed

Thomas29 said:


> Maybe a Benzodiazepine or Alcohol?


cannot comment on benzos, but alcohol def makes the high more blurry and whacky for me, not that desired if you'd rather be sober. (;


----------



## nogood

alcohol+weed=blackout
in excess of course


----------



## Fire&Water

In response the the OP's first question:
I doubt what you describe is a (next day) "hangover"...If you stuck your fingers in an open wall socket when you were little and got electrically "shocked" would you pass by the same outlet the next day and do it again...Or would just the thought of it scare you enough to stay away from it ?


----------



## Fire&Water

Jibult said:


> I'm experimenting with this today. I've got a half ounce of some ooooooohweeeeee reggie, a bag of "fun size" Crunch bars and hella Starburst. Trials begin in about 5 minutes.



If it is called "ooooohweeeee reggie" it better be 100% sativa if not you could make up your own name for it...


----------



## Fire&Water

welshmick said:


> Get some boiling water and pour it on some salt.
> Empty some of the hot water out, and top it up with cold water.
> Swallow it down to the back of your throat, dont drink it.
> Just gargle it a bit aand spit it out. And keep repeating until all water used.
> Brush your teeth, and chew a menthol chewing gum.
> Always works for me.   Brings me down instantly.



A placebo can be a powerful drug...

sorry mods' fergot to "quote" instead of posting 3 times.


----------



## nogood

Fire&Water said:


> A placebo can be a powerful drug...



Right?! it is why bogus homeopathic drugs are such a hit remember when u were a kid and u couldnt sleep so ur mom told u drink a warm glass of milk? ya its BS better off poppin a benadryl


----------



## Fire&Water

My Dad & Mom told me during my "terrible 2's & 3's (years) if I had a cold & kept waking allot I got a cup of fresh ginger tea w/ lots of honey, squeeze of lemon & a third of a shot of Jameson.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

exercising, while not necessarily decreasing the high, does make it a lot more smooth imho


----------



## lbrtn

Depends on how high you are. If you're baked beyond belief exercising will hardly do much good. Unless it is something that you thoroughly enjoy as then you could set your mind to it better and distract yourself with the fun in a way. Hard to believe running would suffice for example. But walking outside and getting some fresh air works best for me. Along with tasty food but thats just obvious I guess.


----------



## onetwo

Tell yourself you need to sober up and it's not hard.


----------



## Bigd555

Wait you said your still high from the night before? Even the strongest weeds only last 5-6 hours and thats if you EAT a good amount of it, smoking its 3-4.5 hours. Maybe you are feeling hazy, like the way you get the day after you go partying. But are you still high or are you "hungover" because I havent heard of hangovers caused from weed before. Sometimes your lungs feel like shit, sometimes your head hurts because of the smoke, sometimes your body aches because of the way you sleep when you fall asleep from smoking but none of this is really a hangover per say. Anyway I dont know ways of making a high go away, maybe caffine in something like coffee might make a high go away faster but I dont know, sorry.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

lbrtn said:


> Depends on how high you are. If you're baked beyond belief exercising will hardly do much good. Unless it is something that you thoroughly enjoy as then you could set your mind to it better and distract yourself with the fun in a way. Hard to believe running would suffice for example. But walking outside and getting some fresh air works best for me. Along with tasty food but thats just obvious I guess.



Being baked beyond belief necessitates exercise beyond belief if one seeks the mind-state of which I speak. Carry on.


----------



## nogood

Bigd555 said:


> Wait you said your still high from the night before? Even the strongest weeds only last 5-6 hours and thats if you EAT a good amount of it, smoking its 3-4.5 hours. Maybe you are feeling hazy, like the way you get the day after you go partying. But are you still high or are you "hungover" because I havent heard of hangovers caused from weed before. Sometimes your lungs feel like shit, sometimes your head hurts because of the smoke, sometimes your body aches because of the way you sleep when you fall asleep from smoking but none of this is really a hangover per say. Anyway I dont know ways of making a high go away, maybe caffine in something like coffee might make a high go away faster but I dont know, sorry.



dude weed does have a hangover if u go to sleep off it u feel groggy as all hell in the morning if ur waking up off an alarm and half the time ull sleep through the first 2 alarms u set especially if u use the same ringer for each alarm

like it turns me into a zombie in the morning i refuse to speak to anyone at that point til i finish a french pressed columbian coffee and cigarette


----------



## squidhead

nogood said:


> taking a shit or shower



Taking a shit in the shower always brings me down...


----------



## Bigd555

Never heard of anyone, (and I have smoked with 50+ friends, and a hundred or so others) getting a cannabis hangover. Also the groggy part could have to do with not getting enough sleep when up smoking cannabis the night before, or tossing in your sleep after smoking (I know that cannabis causing tossing and turning in sleep). Headaches and lung problems both have to do with smoke (holding smoke in for 6 seconds is hard on lungs (you absorb like 85% of the cannabinoids when you hold smoke in for 6 seconds, and the other 15% isn't worth the damage to your lungs), let alone the harshness of very large hits and the extra tar in cannabis as compared to tobacco. 

I do know that having any stems and seeds when you grind up your cannabis it will cause very harsh hits, so be sure to take out all stems and seeds, even the small, very thin stems closest to the small buds. You can just save them make honey oil, or use a kief box to get all the keif off of them, or do my favorite, make green dragon. Take out the stems and save them till you have 2+ cups of stems (The more, the better the product). Then take a bottle of the highest proof alcohol you can get, usually "EverClear" (here in Ohio we only have 151 proof max alcohol, so I drive 35mins to get 190 proof everclear)) then pour out whatever amount of Everclear you need, then you add the stems and whatever bud you want to (the more you add, the less you have to drink to get high, although if you dont add enough you will be both high and fall over drunk which will increase hangover lol). Take that mixture and leave it in a closet or any cool dark area for 2-4 weeks. Then drink 1 shot to gauge strength and go from there!  

So any hangover affects usually have to do with the smoke rather than the actual cannabinoids. But I guess it can happen or some of you may just be susceptible to whatever hangover affects you guys are talking about, because I have never heard of a cannabis hangover, and I have been buying and selling and growing a large variety of AA and AAA medical cannabis for 5 years, before that I have been buying/selling mids/highs for 3 others before I learned how to get true medical cannabis in a state that doesn't have a Medical Cannabis program. I am not doubting that some people can get hangovers from it, but I am just saying it seems to be quite rare, or I am just use to High HIGH quality cannabis.

Sorry if I am typing too much. When I nod hard I talk/type too much (so I have been told) and my jokes get real corny lol. I just never heard of a cannabis hangover, sorry.


----------



## Synaesthesia242

Well I get a weed hangover. Try not smoking, I wake up at 5 or 6 am with lots of energy. When I blaze I sleep way too long and feel tired in the morning. I've been smoking daily for 10+ years


----------



## squidhead

Fire&Water said:


> In response the the OP's first question:
> I doubt what you describe is a (next day) "hangover"...If you stuck your fingers in an open wall socket when you were little and got electrically "shocked" would you pass by the same outlet the next day and do it again...Or would just the thought of it scare you enough to stay away from it ?



How do you mean? There are occasions where a person is manipulated by others' opinions, I suppose, but what does that incident have to do with this 1?


----------



## DOB

b4rd said:


> jack off , eat , take a shower



wow your post is totaly like from me! :D


----------



## nogood

Synaesthesia242 said:


> Well I get a weed hangover. Try not smoking, I wake up at 5 or 6 am with lots of energy. When I blaze I sleep way too long and feel tired in the morning. I've been smoking daily for 10+ years



Exactly what i am saying weed makes u sleep like freaking 10-12 hours but i normally just give myself 6-8hrs and always wake up the same way roll out of bed onto the cold ass floor which is enough incentive to get up


----------



## Fire&Water

squidhead said:


> How do you mean? There are occasions where a person is manipulated by others' opinions, I suppose, but what does that incident have to do with this 1?



The OP stated when he gets high, he gets "real scared" and wants to quit...I thought the getting shocked theory was a similar analogy.
Why would you keep doing what makes you "scared" ?


----------



## onetwo

Ho-Chi-Minh said:


> exercising, while not necessarily decreasing the high, does make it a lot more smooth imho



Actually the activity could very well speed up metabolism, thus ending your high faster.


----------



## cake502

I'm not sure if it's true but I always feel like eating brings my high down


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

onetwo said:


> Actually the activity could very well speed up metabolism, thus ending your high faster.



unlikely that it would have such an immediate effect


----------



## Fire&Water

Princess Pantopon said:


> I was on a cannabis site the other day where there was a thread from a lot of hard core wake and bake stoners all complaining that a shower kills their high.    Like, if they get stoned first thing, they'll wait until after their shower to do it because the shower ruins it for a lot of people.    So whoever's talking about showers is onto something.   Gearfiend is right:   if you go to sleep, no problems, if you can manage to fall asleep.    Everyone's right too about sweets, ice cream, candy, soda, sugar in general.     Too much weed---really unpleasant feeling----I hardly ever smoke it but I had some really bad experiences with too much when I was a kid, sitting around with people I didn't know all that well and silently freaking out and hoping no one noticed.    I wish someone had told me that rapid heart beat was a harmless and normal side effect because I thought I was dying.   I've never understood why it's so much fun for some people and not for others. I wanted to like it and never did, not as much as other people seemed to anyway.



If those people "you didnt know very well" were your best friends, the outcome may have been the opposite - a great joke somebody told, one of your favorite albums playing may have had you laughing w/ spine tingles for 2 hours straight.
The "setting" can make an anxiety attack, into one of those "remember that time we smoked and couldnt quit laughing for 2 hours"...I'll never forget that !

I remember when I was younger smoking indica, sativa (whatever) with people I didnt want to be around, maybe one of em' is just bad juju...their bad attitude filling the air w/ negitivity, then the next day being w/ a best friend or maybe on the top of a mountain, the same weed enhancing all the good vibes' surrounding you, having such a good time you remember it 30 years later.


----------



## lars90

Fire&Water said:


> In response the the OP's first question:
> I doubt what you describe is a (next day) "hangover"...If you stuck your fingers in an open wall socket when you were little and got electrically "shocked" would you pass by the same outlet the next day and do it again...Or would just the thought of it scare you enough to stay away from it ?



Its allot diffrent because sticking my finger into an electrical hole into a wall doesnt feel good in any possible way. ANd yes I have a damn lot of respect from weed since that happened. I cant smoke weed with tabaco and feeling the flash of the tabaco without thinking I am going to be really fucking high in the next 10 minutes. Its horrible it isent enjoyfull anymore and it just causes bad highs so I stopped.

Not only hat weed was the most harmless drug and easyiest to get to thanks to the usage of my parents I could steel as much as I needed. I also like princess Pantopon wanted to like the high but I never really did all that happend for me was that I got use to it and started getting into habit and feeling like I needed it but really to relax without getting panic was hard. Now ofcorse I cant get to anythink I want though great connections but the problem is I am scared which is probably even good. 



Bigd555 said:


> Wait you said your still high from the night before? Even the strongest weeds only last 5-6 hours and thats if you EAT a good amount of it, smoking its 3-4.5 hours. Maybe you are feeling hazy, like the way you get the day after you go partying. But are you still high or are you "hungover" because I havent heard of hangovers caused from weed before. Sometimes your lungs feel like shit, sometimes your head hurts because of the smoke, sometimes your body aches because of the way you sleep when you fall asleep from smoking but none of this is really a hangover per say. Anyway I dont know ways of making a high go away, maybe caffine in something like coffee might make a high go away faster but I dont know, sorry.



Oh well I always feel it the second day if I get really messed up the night before I will feel really dull the next day but its kind of relaxing 
and nice I like it more than the actual high because it scares me.


----------



## forestfire420

I wish i still encountered the problem of staying high too long.. haha


----------



## Dr. Rabid

nogood said:


> alcohol+weed=blackout
> in excess of course



Yeah I actually don't even like getting crunk any more, it just makes me too stupid. It seems like if you're already drunk and you combine even a small bowl of weed with it, you're straight fucked for the next few hours.  Like one time my friends and I had each had 4 or 5 beers, then went and smoked a few bowls, and we all thought a bush in a playground was a little kid playing.


----------



## squidhead

Dr. Rabid said:


> Yeah I actually don't even like getting crunk any more, it just makes me too stupid.



That's the 3rd time tonight I've seen someone use the word 'crunk' for weed + booze. Is that a new term for drinking & smoking weed?
That was pretty stupid of me...of course it is!! Or I wouldn't have read it 3 times!!8)


----------



## squidhead

/\/\/\/\ Thanks, that's news to me...then again, I don't get out nearly as often as I used to.8(


----------



## Fire&Water

lars90 said:


> Its allot diffrent because sticking my finger into an electrical hole into a wall doesnt feel good in any possible way. ANd yes I have a damn lot of respect from weed since that happened. I cant smoke weed with tabaco and feeling the flash of the tabaco without thinking I am going to be really fucking high in the next 10 minutes. Its horrible it isent enjoyfull anymore and it just causes bad highs so I stopped.
> 
> Not only hat weed was the most harmless drug and easyiest to get to thanks to the usage of my parents I could steel as much as I needed. I also like princess Pantopon wanted to like the high but I never really did all that happend for me was that I got use to it and started getting into habit and feeling like I needed it but really to relax without getting panic was hard. Now ofcorse I cant get to anythink I want though great connections but the problem is I am scared which is probably even good.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well I always feel it the second day if I get really messed up the night before I will feel really dull the next day but its kind of relaxing
> and nice I like it more than the actual high because it scares me.



Sorry to hear, you sound very fraggled' and disconnected...
I suppose if there are examples of people that should not smoke you may belong in that category
If I "stole as much marijuana from my parents as I needed" I would not be able to enjoy it either.


----------



## lars90

Fire&Water said:


> Sorry to hear, you sound very fraggled' and disconnected...
> I suppose if there are examples of people that should not smoke you may belong in that category
> If I "stole as much marijuana from my parents as I needed" I would not be able to enjoy it either.



No its wasent that. I bought it myself most of the time. ut your right I am one of the few people who hate the high of weed!


----------



## squidhead

lars90 said:


> I am one of the few people who hate the high of weed!



That's so sad...I feel bad for ya. I can't imagine hating weed...kinda like hating "Truth, Justice, & the American Way"-- SuperClark.


----------



## RaceHorse

Its all in the head. I used to be the same way. Always had a benzo in the pocket just in case that panic started to creep. But there's nothing you can do, just relax and listen to music is what I had to do. Worse case just take a sleep aid and try and sleep. You'll wake up and laugh at yourself about how you were acting but best of luck to you, I know the feeling.


----------



## Fire&Water

He's right lrs90...
Once you put the creepin' thoughts out of your head you'll feel a respect for the cannabis (I think sativa is the way to go) but dont take my word. Benzos' arent going to help, it's all up to you and your ability to get rid of any negativity from the past (whatever it takes) and start with a clean pallet.


----------



## Mashed-like-spuds

using this example of a situation - Smoking a j on your lunch and going back to work.

i find food,shower and a strong caffine based drink. (or OJ) works best for me


----------



## Fire&Water

Mashed-like-spuds said:


> using this example of a situation - Smoking a j on your lunch and going back to work.
> 
> i find food,shower and a strong caffine based drink. (or OJ) works best for me



I dont get it...you want to spend less than an hour enjoying being high- (sativa) or stoned- (indica) then spend the rest of the afternoon trying not to feel high or stoned ??


----------



## lars90

squidhead said:


> That's so sad...I feel bad for ya. I can't imagine hating weed...kinda like hating "Truth, Justice, & the American Way"-- SuperClark.



Sorry that im not gonna get a short term memory or drop out of school? 
No. Fuck weed.


----------



## eLeSaH

A cb1 and cb2 antagonist and some time.


----------



## squidhead

lars90 said:


> Sorry that im not gonna get a short term memory or drop out of school?
> No. Fuck weed.



No, I didn't say that. I said that it's sad that weed has a negative effect on you. I feel bad for you. 
Weed doesn't give everyone short-term memory loss...& why would it make you drop outta school? It's a shame it does that to you. Never happened in the now 44 yrs I've been partaking in it...I remember things just fine. I'll tell you 1 thing...it's way better than getting hammered on booze & being hungover for 1/2 a day.
I've had a very happy, successful, great family life & the entire time, I was tokin weed...in moderation. That's the key = moderation. No wake & bakes...I always got work done 1st, then relaxed. A person can have a totally normal life with weed involved in it. Just use your head & keep with the moderation.


----------



## Fire&Water

squidhead said:


> No, I didn't say that. I said that it's sad that weed has a negative effect on you. I feel bad for you.
> Weed doesn't give everyone short-term memory loss...& why would it make you drop outta school? It's a shame it does that to you. Never happened in the now 44 yrs I've been partaking in it...I remember things just fine. I'll tell you 1 thing...it's way better than getting hammered on booze & being hungover for 1/2 a day.
> I've had a very happy, successful, great family life & the entire time, I was tokin weed...in moderation. That's the key = moderation. No wake & bakes...I always got work done 1st, then relaxed. A person can have a totally normal life with weed involved in it. Just use your head & keep with the moderation.



Ahem...That the Dogs truth...but it is a different world out there almost 4 decades later. I think the most stressful thing I dealt with was my Mom & Dad quibbering' over finances at the dinner table. I just smiled & asked them if they could wait till' later after us "kids" werent around.


----------



## Half-BaKeD

Sugar cube under the tounge dude


----------



## Fire&Water

Half-BaKeD said:


> Sugar cube under the tounge dude



He's already almost over the other side...It could prove disastrous.


----------



## lars90

squidhead said:


> No, I didn't say that. I said that it's sad that weed has a negative effect on you. I feel bad for you.
> Weed doesn't give everyone short-term memory loss...& why would it make you drop outta school? It's a shame it does that to you. Never happened in the now 44 yrs I've been partaking in it...I remember things just fine. I'll tell you 1 thing...it's way better than getting hammered on booze & being hungover for 1/2 a day.
> I've had a very happy, successful, great family life & the entire time, I was tokin weed...in moderation. That's the key = moderation. No wake & bakes...I always got work done 1st, then relaxed. A person can have a totally normal life with weed involved in it. Just use your head & keep with the moderation.


Oh I have enough friends who are "addicted" to weed. If you dont use it smart its not at all good for you social anxiety forming and making life seem boaring while not high. I even experinced, and this is a special thing, depressions afterwards. 4 of 5 of the people who di it in my school and were on a high school the best of 3 which doesnt mean to much but its just the german system. And 4 of my friends will drop out after this year the teachers already told them to look for a place to work because they most probably wont make it.


----------



## Fire&Water

lars90 said:


> Oh I have enough friends who are "addicted" to weed. If you dont use it smart its not at all good for you social anxiety forming and making life seem boaring while not high. I even experinced, and this is a special thing, depressions afterwards. 4 of 5 of the people who di it in my school and were on a high school the best of 3 which doesnt mean to much but its just the german system. And 4 of my friends will drop out after this year the teachers already told them to look for a place to work because they most probably wont make it.



The sooner you realize it's not the weed, the better off you'll be mate...the teachers sound fucked


----------



## lars90

Fire&Water said:


> The sooner you realize it's not the weed, the better off you'll be mate...the teachers sound fucked



No its just if you wanna stay in school you have to do a little for it.
And yes you can always say it has not been proven that weed causes short term memory or depressions or social anxiety. But reallity is it has a different effekt on every user and we have to concider that it might affect are selves different than other users. For my If I use it with alcohol Ill have depressions the next day feel down but allot worse than just from only alcohol. If I smoke weed by its self I usally will just feel really quit for the enxt few days feeling a little down and anoyed. But thats just me. 

It actually has been proven that weed caused slower learning if consumed over long term. 

All I can say is what I have seen and experinced. Weed is atleast in my age a gateway drug and effeks diffrent people diffrently. Most people who habe been smoking weed for a while try other drugs. If they get stuck on them or if they use them smart is a iffrent thing. Most people on my school exsept for me started with weed and comited to it let them pull em down. Like I said most drop out.


----------



## Fire&Water

lars90 said:


> No its just if you wanna stay in school you have to do a little for it.
> And yes you can always say it has not been proven that weed causes short term memory or depressions or social anxiety. But reallity is it has a different effekt on every user and we have to concider that it might affect are selves different than other users. For my If I use it with alcohol Ill have depressions the next day feel down but allot worse than just from only alcohol. If I smoke weed by its self I usally will just feel really quit for the enxt few days feeling a little down and anoyed. But thats just me.
> 
> It actually has been proven that weed caused slower learning if consumed over long term.
> 
> All I can say is what I have seen and experinced. Weed is atleast in my age a gateway drug and effeks diffrent people diffrently. Most people who habe been smoking weed for a while try other drugs. If they get stuck on them or if they use them smart is a iffrent thing. Most people on my school exsept for me started with weed and comited to it let them pull em down. Like I said most drop out.



Cannabis is not a gateway drug...You will probably have complete different reactions to it the more years you're around
It does cause some to mature at a slow rate mostly from over analyzing thoughts they wouldn't usually think twice about.
But hey, weeds not all it's made out to be for some people...and should not promote peer pressure causing you to do want you dont want to. Give it a break & try it on a weekend camp-out with a best friend (that likes it) Smoking out in nature with nobody else around is a good way to wrap your head around "it", sativa for me !


----------



## lars90

Fire&Water said:


> Cannabis is not a gateway drug...You will probably have complete different reactions to it the more years you're around
> It does cause some to mature at a slow rate mostly from over analyzing thoughts they wouldn't usually think twice about.
> But hey, weeds not all it's made out to be for some people...and should not promote peer pressure causing you to do want you dont want to. Give it a break & try it on a weekend camp-out with a best friend (that likes it) Smoking out in nature with nobody else around is a good way to wrap your head around "it", sativa for me !




You got your opinion I got mine. I dont smoke weed anymore. I quit.


----------



## Crashing

Theres no way to make a weed high go away


----------



## squidhead

lars90 said:


> No its just if you wanna stay in school you have to do a little for it.
> And yes you can always say it has not been proven that weed causes short term memory or depressions or social anxiety. But (reallity) is it has a different (effekt) on every user and we have to (concider) that it might affect (are selves) different than other users. For (my) If I use it with alcohol Ill have depressions the next day feel down but (allot) worse than just from only alcohol. If I smoke weed by (its self) I (usally) will just feel really quit for the (enxt) few days feeling a little down and (anoyed). But thats just me.
> 
> It actually has been proven that weed caused slower learning if consumed over long term.
> 
> All I can say is what I have seen and (experinced). Weed is atleast in my age a gateway drug and (effeks) (diffrent) people (diffrently). Most people who (habe) been smoking weed for a while try other drugs. If they get stuck on them or if they use them smart is a (iffrent) thing. Most people on my school (exsept) for me started with weed and (comited) to it let them pull em down. Like I said most drop out.



I totally see your point. Weed has completely ruined your spelling & punctuation abilities.


----------



## Fire&Water

lars90 said:


> You got your opinion I got mine. I dont smoke weed anymore. I quit.



I bet I could have changed you mind w/ the Panama Red that was around half the year throughout the 70's
Smokin' on a reefer tasted like eating sweet Swiss chocolate...


----------



## laugh

> But reallity is it has a different effekt on every user and we have to concider that it might affect are selves different than other users.


agree


> Weed is atleast in my age a gateway drug and effeks diffrent people diffrently. Most people who habe been smoking weed for a while try other drugs.


disagree


> I totally see your point. Weed has completely ruined your spelling & punctuation abilities.


whats up with your font?


----------



## ugly

slightly off topic but 

I'd just like to say that every time this thread comes across my screen in the new posts list, I cringe.

I'd like to know the exact opposite of the thread title.


----------



## lars90

ugly said:


> slightly off topic but
> 
> I'd just like to say that every time this thread comes across my screen in the new posts list, I cringe.
> 
> I'd like to know the exact opposite of the thread title.



thats a good Idea Ill edit the thread to fit both.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

to Lars the OP - pranayama works for psychs, and it works for weed too - BREATH CONTROL. 

Your breath controls your mood, in short term (and long term if you remember to control your breathing).

Benzos or a pure Indica will bring you down if it is too much.

USE THE EXTRA ENERGY - go for a run, skip, practice martial arts - you most likely get anxious because you're blazing up with low tolerance, and are not putting the psychoactive effects to good use - your thought processes will speed up massively, causing you to become "on edge". Use this extra power whilst also being active, and you will come to some great revelations, and see that the extra energy is perfect for fighting, swimming, martial arts etc blah blah.


----------



## Fire&Water

lars90 said:


> thats a good Idea Ill edit the thread to fit both.



Cant wait to wrap my eyes around that...


----------

